# SMC Factory Spec



## Danny-SMC

SMC Factory Spec 

"*Factory Spec*" is a new line of high performance packs that use the factory specified values for C rate and capacity.

As with all SMC batteries, these packs are manufactured by factories which are known for supplying high performance, reliability, and quality.

6570-2S2P In stock now only 59.95 on special. 

6570-2S2PT In stock now only 59.95 on special.

6570-4S2P In stock now only 114.95 on special.


----------



## ta_man

How do these compare to the Premium Certified packs?


----------



## Danny-SMC

Same mAh and same low IR just using the specs provided by the factory. It's a shame that the market wasn't/isn't ready for a standard method for C rate but at the end of the day we need to sell as many packs as possible in a messed up market.


----------



## Danny-SMC

First batch of 6570-2S2P inboard is sold out. The good news is our second shipment is due in one week earlier and will be in on the 14th or possibly the 13th.


----------



## ta_man

Danny-SMC said:


> Same mAh and same low IR just using the specs provided by the factory. It's a shame that the market wasn't/isn't ready for a standard method for C rate but at the end of the day we need to sell as many packs as possible in a messed up market.


Does that mean the premium certified line are discontinued?


----------



## Danny-SMC

Yes as sales were low. Hard to stock packs that don't sell well especially when you know there as good if not better than any other pack on the market and priced lower. Still happy I tried to use a real standard and it gave me the chance to give good info about the battery market.


----------



## Danny-SMC

All 3 models of Factory Spec are now in stock. The 2S inboard style packs are selling very fast and half of the second shipment is already sold. Third shipment shipping out to us at the end of next week.


----------



## race71

Got Mine ordered :thumbsup:


----------



## King Dork

Getting ready to put a brushless 1/8 scale buggy or truggy together over the winter. That 4s is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Danny-SMC

*Factory Spec 7200-70C*

Introducing the new 7200mAh 70C 2S Hardcase pack. Early testing is showing similar voltage curve upfront compared to the 6500-70C. As you get deeper into the voltage curve the 7200 will have slightly more voltage. Available as inboard style or wired with Traxxas or Deans. This model is ROAR legal. 

You can see the difference at 35 amps on the graph below.


7270-2S2P Factory Spec 7200mAh 70C 2S inboard 4mm tubes. Introductory special 69.95


7270-2S2PT Factory Spec 7200mAh 70C 2S wired Traxxas. Introductory special 69.95

Factory Spec 6500mAh 70C 2S is back in stock and ROAR legal. Introductory special still available 59.95


----------



## Danny-SMC

*Factory Spec 7000-70C-1S*

We received a small shipment of our new Factory Spec 7000mAh 70C 1S packs.

This first batch is 300-400mAh lower than expected. The IR and voltage is as expected. Were offering this batch of packs at a special discount price of 44.95 while supplies last. 

http://www.smc-racing.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_78&product_id=65


My employee tested 2 random packs as shipped from the factory with storage charge on the GFX at 12 amp charge with the voltage set at 4.22v per cell. The room was on the warm side so numbers may be a bit better than what some of you will actually get. 

Pack 1: 6620 - 3.74 - 2.0

Pack 2: 6669 - 3.75 - 1.9 

Second shipment with higher mAh packs will be in early next week. The price will be 59.95 for these.


----------



## NCFRC

Danny-SMC said:


> Yes as sales were low. Hard to stock packs that don't sell well especially when you know there as good if not better than any other pack on the market and priced lower. Still happy I tried to use a real standard and it gave me the chance to give good info about the battery market.


I applaud you for trying to get the Lipo battery market back to an honest
business. Way too many manufacturers just slapping labels on cells.
Most don't really understand the C ratings and if the label says 100C then
they'll buy it and pay a premium price.
Ever thought of printing a voltage / IR label with the average voltage
of 300 sec's at 35-40 amps ? But then you just said that the premium packs
didn't sell.


----------



## Danny-SMC

So much marketing and BS it's a shame that customers get taken advantage of like this. I gave it my best shot to try and get customers to see that C ratings are a joke and used for sales purposes. To me the IR of the pack is the real thing customers should consider when looking for better packs combined with the formulation used in the cells. Some formulations offer low IR but the mAh drops off fast so this lowers the voltage curve. Also seen some formulations with good IR but it increases faster over the cycle life. This is why I so cycle life testing on all models we offer to make sure they meet my standards.

As far as printing IR or voltage on the packs this is hard to do as it all depends on the room and pack temperature. This would also increase the price some as we would need to cycle all packs. When testing packs from the same batch they normally are very similar as far as IR and voltage goes with a slight fluctuation in mAh. 

Will have a new battery dyno soon that I hope will show us RPM readings for different models as this should be easier for the customers to understand than IR and voltage. You will see that a 5000 pack will provide less RPM than a 6500.


----------



## NCFRC

Think about it ,,,,,

When the competition is marketing batteries at 6900mah /100c thats
an amperage rating of 690 AMPS !!

How foolish do they think we are ? The battery that starts your truck 
you drive to the track is probably only 500-600 amps.

You couldn't get 690 amps for a dead-short micro second. 

Plus the best 12 gauge wire can probably only handle 100 amps for a
few seconds.

The bottom line guys , this is marketing at it's absolute worst !!!

Don't support companies that are just trying to rip you off.

Sorry for the rampage ,,,,,, just my opinion :thumbsup:


----------



## Danny-SMC

Great post and I hope customers can better understand how ridiculous all these claims are. What's sad is that I tried using a real standard and real ratings but packs weren't selling with real data. So now I use the specs that factories claim and sales are good. 

How about selling a pack as 6500-65C then releasing the exact same pack as 6900-100C ? 

Our 7200-70C is a different pack than the 6500-70C. New formulation using new materials. Personally I'm not sure it will make a big difference on the track but the voltage curve is a bit better.


----------



## STLNLST

Just so you know my Certified packs are still running strong. Finished 10th in the invite 17.5 race held last weekend at Norcal Hobbies. I'll be keeping these bad boys with me and will be ordering other packs closer to a big race. Thanks for trying to open peoples eyes on the "C" rating saga going on.


----------



## Danny-SMC

Glad to hear the packs are still doing good. I'm happy with what I tried to do with this pack but guess the market wasn't ready for real rated packs. Congrats on your 10th place.


----------



## buckshotrc

*factory spec 1s 7000*

just got 2 from smc today and the ir sucks both are at 14...no more smc'sa for me or my crew, cant answer the phone or return a call either.....wtf happend to their customer service


----------



## buckshotrc

so is a ir of 14 on 2 new factory spec 7000 1s normal ?


----------



## SlaminRC17

What charger are you checking the ir with?


----------



## ta_man

buckshotrc said:


> so is a ir of 14 on 2 new factory spec 7000 1s normal ?


Depends on what you measure it with and how full the battery is.

I don't have a separate tool to measure IR. I only know what my Hyperion chargers report. And the newer charger models (720I) report a much lower IR for my packs than my oldest charger (610I). I also notice the IR is lower on a pack I charge to full capacity because I am about to run it compared to the same pack charged to storage mode capacity.


----------



## buckshotrc

i charger.....at storage or after full charge and discharge the same 14


----------



## Danny-SMC

Sorry our customer service isn't to your liking but we our busy filling out orders. You can always email me and I will answer your questions.

Please specify what you're using to test IR and how you have it connected to get this data ? 

The 7000-1S should be around 2.2 to 2.6 at 72 degrees on the ESR IR meter. All packs are tested prior to shipping to make sure they are fine.


----------



## Danny-SMC

Take a picture of how your connecting the pack to the iCharger. You must be getting the resistance through the power leads and wire length. To get proper resistance readings you must be taking the readings right at the 4mm male connector.


----------



## buckshotrc

connected straight to bullets,i charger 306b....just got it for this reason


----------



## RPM

buckshotrc said:


> connected straight to bullets,i charger 306b....just got it for this reason


Its reading the resistance in the wire.
You need to use the TQ wire hooked to the balance port.
Also, will help with a more accurate end voltage too.


----------



## RPM

Danny-SMC said:


> Sorry our customer service isn't to your liking but we our busy filling out orders. You can always email me and I will answer your questions.
> 
> Please specify what you're using to test IR and how you have it connected to get this data ?
> 
> *The 7000-1S should be around 2.2 to 2.6 at 72 degrees on the ESR IR meter.* All packs are tested prior to shipping to make sure they are fine.


I'm reading 1.7 to 2.1 IR on the Icharger 406 Duo.:thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53

cant say ive ever heard of anyone having an issue with an SMC pack itself...


----------



## swtour

Over many years in R/C I've been very critical of Danny/SMC but I've never been critical of the quality of his products, nor his customer service. I ran his round cells on several occasions, I ran some of his 1c packs more recently, and most recently I picked up some 2c packs for the West Coast Dirt Oval Nationals, and a 5000 mah pack for my VTA car (which has an AWESOME price tag) - I've been using the heck out of them - and I am VERY happy w/ them, and have sent a few customers to his direct purchase web site.


----------



## flag172

this is how I did it » solder'd my IR wire's directly to the bullet connector ,room TEMP was 73 ... my oldest pack is at 2.0 IR 1 pack is at 1.6 IR(SMC 7000) ...done from an GFX


----------

